# Planaria?



## amdfan12 (Jul 29, 2008)

Is this planaria? I just started noticing them when algae started gorwing in my tank

http://i35.tinypic.com/id56ab.jpg

There are tons of them.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks more like snail eggs to me- could be wrong but planaria are white and solid looking.
Do you have live plants?
If so the snails have hitched a ride.


----------



## amdfan12 (Jul 29, 2008)

I do have one live plant, but it came out of my friends 100% snail free tank


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

planeria look like tiny white snakes swimming through the water.those are not planeria...
how big are those???
what kind of fish are in the tank??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, I'm surprised you even noticed those, being so tiny.
No, not planarians, and really pretty darn small to be snail eggs. Maybe some sort of worm eggs?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, I'm surprised you even noticed those, being so tiny.
No, not planarians, and really pretty darn small to be snail eggs. Maybe some sort of worm eggs?


----------



## amdfan12 (Jul 29, 2008)

Dunno, but I started noticing white blotches on some bricks and sticks I had in there, so I just took everything out of the tank, and in the next day or so I plan on taking all the gravel out and doing a few 50-70% water changes over the next few days, then I plan on boiling everything I had in the tank.


----------



## amdfan12 (Jul 29, 2008)

Just did a 75-80% water change and a switch to washed sand from gravel. And lo and be hold, 9 hours later, they are back. :-/


----------

